# special ed.



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

hi, i'm wondering if anyone knows of an organization that works in the special education field - mainly with young children - i'm working in a school and we have a new student with special needs but i, nor my boss, have any idea where to begin to look for someone for a part-time hire......thanks


----------

